# Scaroni:"Non molliamo ma la Champions sarebbe una sorpresa".



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

*Scaroni:"Non molliamo ma la Champions sarebbe una sorpresa".*

Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. *L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine*".


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine".



Ma con un "presidente" così, dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Se Elliott facesse sapere che l'entrata o meno in champions non cambierebbe i piani. Facesse sapere - o capire - che il FPF per loro non esiste, tutto sarebbe più semplice anche a livello mentale dei giocatori. Un fallimento sarebbe irrilevante, si giocherebbe più liberi.


----------



## varvez (29 Aprile 2019)

Come detto da altri amici, qui c'è qualcosa sotto che non sappiamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. *L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine*".



Mi pare di rileggere gattuso.
Beh a quanto pare hanno mollato tutti.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Come detto da altri amici, qui c'è qualcosa sotto che non sappiamo.



O, magari, lo sappiamo troppo bene.


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. *L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine*".



sta cosa della champions ha stancato, napoli, roma ci vanno da anni e non combinano nulla, contano i soldi delle proprietà e la loro voglia


----------



## ispanicojon7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine".



Ecco l'altro fenomeno ..., un presidente di facciata messo li a parlare/sparlare del milan. Dopo ieri sera parla ancora della partita con la lazio.., roba da matti.
Ci abbiamo fatto la bocca.. cit .

Sinceramente sono stanco di tutto e tutti, complimenti a elliot per la scelta di presidente /ad


----------



## smallball (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> O, magari, lo sappiamo troppo bene.



un passato non troppo lontano,magari pronto a tornare...


----------



## varvez (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> O, magari, lo sappiamo troppo bene.



Ben detto


----------



## bmb (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. *L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine*".



Questo parla di CL difficile quando dobbiamo recuperare 2 punti in 4 partite. Dove vogliamo andare con queste teste?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2019)

Malissimo. Chiudiamo tutto va.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. *L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine*".



Serve una proprietà seria, con voglia di spendere e pensare in grande, società seria, un presidente serio (non l'amichetto del Berlusca)


----------



## 6milan (29 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me il compromesso per chiudere il contenzioso con la uefa e nn avere sanzioni ecc é nn andare in champions


----------



## Pampu7 (29 Aprile 2019)

'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'

Gattuso 2


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'
> 
> Gattuso 2



#Tutticomplici

Tanto la prossima stagione sarà tale e quale a questa e alle precedenti


----------



## Pampu7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> #Tutticomplici
> 
> Tanto la prossima stagione sarà tale e quale a questa e alle precedenti



Tranquillo Elliott ha messo in ginocchio l'Argentina


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2019)

Se per la juventus vincere è l'unica cosa che conta, per noi l'importante è partecipare, poi chissà...fatico ad inquadrare il livello di mediocrità su cui abbiamo poggiato le fondamenta da un paio di anni ad oggi.


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo Elliott ha messo in ginocchio l'Argentina



A quelli della uefa li distruggiamo"!!!!""1111


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> #Tutticomplici
> 
> Tanto la prossima stagione sarà tale e quale a questa e alle precedenti



Hai totalmente ragione,aggiungo io che potete già da ora iniziare a smadonnare per l'arrivo di uno tra Donadoni-Giampaolo-De Zerbi.


----------



## Pitermilanista (29 Aprile 2019)

Lo ripeterò fino alla noia, l'AC Milan è probabilmente l'unico club di calcio al mondo CHE NON FA CALCIO (dal 2012, almeno), in cui il risultato del campo è assolutamente ininfluente e secondario (anzi, con una certa propensione all'insuccesso e al mancato raggiungimento anche degli obiettivi minimi, per variegati motivi), che funge ad interessi che nulla hanno a che fare con l'ambito sportivo.

Consiglierei di mettersi l'animo in pace e non spappolarsi il fegato, perche le cose rimarranno così per un bel po'. Potranno cambiare solo con la morte del Demonio e la vendita reale a un soggetto potente e riconoscibile (i due eventi sono strettamente collegati tra loro, immagino).


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. *L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine*".



Sorvola su Gattuso, significa che è esonerato.


----------



## luigi61 (29 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sorvola su Gattuso, significa che è esonerato.


Beh quello ormai è scontato....mi sto già cominciando a preoccupare invece su chi sarà il nuovo....de zerbi/donadoni/di francesco... ecco in questo caso sara perfino inutile seguire il mercato , saremo ufficialmente la nuova atalanta


----------



## Naruto98 (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. *L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine*".



Sto Elliott è un gran bel flop. Consideriamo anche che si sta facendo scappare Antonio Conte per il prossim'anno e si sta facendo beffare dalla Rometta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. *L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine*".



Poveretto, crede di essere ancora il presidente del Vicenza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Aprile 2019)

Presidente patetico, mai piaciuto. Di calcio non capisce assolutamente nulla...

Certo che mancare pure quest'anno la Champions sarebbe a dir poco tragicomico...si sono messi tutti bene d'impegno per mandare tutto a p..


----------



## kipstar (29 Aprile 2019)

trovo abbastanza drastico come viene fatto il legare alla qualificazione in CL "qualsiasi cosa oppure nulla" .... credo che, visto il campionato mediocre livellato verso il basso che stanno facendo un po' tutti, magari si poteva anche andare in CL approfittando del rendimento di altre compagini meglio attrezzate....se così non sarà spero che in estate almeno non si parta con i se se se se....e ma ma ma ma.....visto che andare in CL quest'anno non era previsto.


----------



## diavolo (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. *L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine*".



Non credo che al mondo esista un" presidente" più inutile di Scaroni.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. *L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine*".



E certo, l'obiettivo di quest'anno non era entrare in CL, era la salvezza 

Ma chi vogliono prendere in giro sti buffoni?


----------



## danjr (29 Aprile 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Beh quello ormai è scontato....mi sto già cominciando a preoccupare invece su chi sarà il nuovo....de zerbi/donadoni/di francesco... ecco in questo caso sara perfino inutile seguire il mercato , saremo ufficialmente la nuova atalanta



Cerco di vedere l’aspetto positivo, quelli citati sono almeno allenatori di calcio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Aprile 2019)

A me questo pare un Cobolli Gigli bis, uno che di calcio e dintorni non ne sa una mazza.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. *L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine*".



Societa', mister e giocatori hanno ormai mollato...


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> O, magari, lo sappiamo troppo bene.



Amori che fanno giri immensi e poi ritornano?


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2019)

È un pupazzo nelle mani di un burattinaio.
Rockfeller


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2019)

galliani sei tu???

hanno caricato troppo la champions durante la stagione, talmente troppo che sembra quasi che vogliano starne fuori per aver la scusa di non spendere.
la champions porta 50 milioni, non 500. tutti i grandi club se non ci vanno l'anno dopo fanno follie sul mercato, noi faremo il contrario...

che puzza di bruciato


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. *L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine*".



Però capiamoci : 

Scaroni ( Elliot ) ha detto fin da Gennaio che con la vendita di Higuain la Champions non diventava fondamentale. Ed è quello che ha ripetuto pochi minuti fa. 

Questo non significa " non vogliamo andare in Champions " ma " nel nostro progetto di crescita , quest'anno la champions non era l'obbiettivo minimo. Se verrà sarà solo meglio"

Cosa c'è da capire delle sue parole ? è cosi. Ha ragione, sono progetti d'impresa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2019)

E comunque, il progetto come dice Scaroni andra' avanti lo stesso anche senza Champions ma si stanno dimenticando mi sa che non siamo l'Atalanta o la Fiorentina di turno ma siamo l'Ac Milan. 

Ho perso il conto degli anni che siamo fuori dalla massima competizione europea, roba vergognosa per una societa' come la nostra, e quest'anno che c'era finalmente una possibilita' concreta di qualificarsi, escono fuori con "La CL non era prevista nel budget di quest'anno, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa". Ma scusa, allora che caspita abbiamo partecipato a fare quest'anno al campionato, per qualificarci alla ex coppetta Uefa? Assurdo ragazzi, assurdo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> galliani sei tu???
> 
> hanno caricato troppo la champions durante la stagione, talmente troppo che *sembra quasi che vogliano starne fuori per aver la scusa di non spendere.*
> la champions porta 50 milioni, non 500. tutti i grandi club se non ci vanno l'anno dopo fanno follie sul mercato, noi faremo il contrario...
> ...



Ma perchè fare sempre cosi ? perchè pensare sempre male e fustigarsi ad ogni notizia ?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Aprile 2019)

al di là dei soldi e del budget, a nessuno viene in mente che ai tifosi milanisti nel 2019/2020 piacerebbe rivedere una partita di Champions dopo anni di umiliazioni?


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Lo ripeterò fino alla noia, l'AC Milan è probabilmente l'unico club di calcio al mondo CHE NON FA CALCIO (dal 2012, almeno), in cui il risultato del campo è assolutamente ininfluente e secondario (anzi, con una certa propensione all'insuccesso e al mancato raggiungimento anche degli obiettivi minimi, per variegati motivi), che funge ad interessi che nulla hanno a che fare con l'ambito sportivo.
> 
> Consiglierei di mettersi l'animo in pace e non spappolarsi il fegato, perche le cose rimarranno così per un bel po'. Potranno cambiare solo con la morte del Demonio e la vendita reale a un soggetto potente e riconoscibile (i due eventi sono strettamente collegati tra loro, immagino).



hai ragione in pieno, ma spiegami il perchè, se lo sai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E comunque, il progetto come dice Scaroni andra' avanti lo stesso anche senza Champions ma si stanno dimenticando mi sa che non siamo l'Atalanta o la Fiorentina di turno ma siamo l'Ac Milan.
> 
> Ho perso il conto degli anni che siamo fuori dalla massima competizione europea, roba vergognosa per una societa' come la nostra, e quest'anno che c'era finalmente una possibilita' concreta di qualificarsi, escono fuori con "La CL non era prevista nel budget di quest'anno, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa". Ma scusa, allora che caspita abbiamo partecipato a fare quest'anno al campionato, per qualificarci alla ex coppetta Uefa? Assurdo ragazzi, assurdo.



NO ! 

E' una questione di progettualità d'impresa. E' come se dicesse : ho una società che pensavo facesse 100mila euro di fattura che sono il Minimo per la nostra crescita. Poi a metà anno eravamo a 90mila e pensavamo di arrivare a 150mila ma poi il mercato è andato male e siamo arrivati a 100mila. Peccato viste le premesse ma anche i 100mila sono coerenti con il nostro processo di crescita. 

Misera soddisfazione vero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perchè fare sempre cosi ? perchè pensare sempre male e fustigarsi ad ogni notizia ?



perchè pensare male?
scusa ma non credo a quel che leggo.

leggi il 99% dei commenti qui che capirai anche il mio pensiero.... le scelte di quest'anno fanno obbligstoriamente pensar male...


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> NO !
> 
> E' una questione di progettualità d'impresa. E' come se dicesse : ho una società che pensavo facesse 100mila euro di fattura che sono il Minimo per la nostra crescita. Poi a metà anno eravamo a 90mila e pensavamo di arrivare a 150mila ma poi il mercato è andato male e siamo arrivati a 100mila. Peccato viste le premesse ma anche i 100mila sono coerenti con il nostro processo di crescita.
> 
> Misera soddisfazione vero.



su questo sono d'accordo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> NO !
> 
> E' una questione di progettualità d'impresa. E' come se dicesse : ho una società che pensavo facesse 100mila euro di fattura che sono il Minimo per la nostra crescita. Poi a metà anno eravamo a 90mila e pensavamo di arrivare a 150mila ma poi il mercato è andato male e siamo arrivati a 100mila. Peccato viste le premesse ma anche i 100mila sono coerenti con il nostro processo di crescita.
> 
> Misera soddisfazione vero.



Hai detto bene fratello rossonero, misera soddisfazione.

Per me pero' si doveva e si deve fare il possibile e l'impossibile per tornare in Champions League. Siamo il Milan. E non accettero' mai determinate dichiarazioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè pensare male?
> scusa ma non credo a quel che leggo.
> 
> leggi il 99% dei commenti qui che capirai anche il mio pensiero.... le scelte di quest'anno fanno obbligstoriamente pensar male...



Perchè già è tutto nero se poi l'unica certezza che abbiamo ( Elliot ) iniziamo a pensare che fa parte del giro di Berlusconi e bla bla bla sempre le solite cose è veramente la fine. Che stiamo qui a tifare a fare ?


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perchè già è tutto nero se poi l'unica certezza che abbiamo ( Elliot ) iniziamo a pensare che fa parte del giro di Berlusconi e bla bla bla sempre le solite cose è veramente la fine. Che stiamo qui a tifare a fare ?



E' da ANNI che non si tifa, che di mercato e calcio giocato si parla poco perchè tutto annebbiato da dibattiti economici, finanziari etc.; così come da anni l'unica cosa che facciamo ad aprile è gufare la juventus in champions league.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Ma che gli frega a questi, ormai non siamo più un club di calcio da tempo. Povero Milan, che brutta fine


----------



## fra29 (29 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Lo ripeterò fino alla noia, l'AC Milan è probabilmente l'unico club di calcio al mondo CHE NON FA CALCIO (dal 2012, almeno), in cui il risultato del campo è assolutamente ininfluente e secondario (anzi, con una certa propensione all'insuccesso e al mancato raggiungimento anche degli obiettivi minimi, per variegati motivi), che funge ad interessi che nulla hanno a che fare con l'ambito sportivo.
> 
> Consiglierei di mettersi l'animo in pace e non spappolarsi il fegato, perche le cose rimarranno così per un bel po'. Potranno cambiare solo con la morte del Demonio e la vendita reale a un soggetto potente e riconoscibile (i due eventi sono strettamente collegati tra loro, immagino).



Ma il "Demonio" che se ne fa di questo giochino se nemmeno ha ritorno immagine o gli fa passare gli ultimi anni della vita sotto i riflettori?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

Ha detto veramente anche lui "ci avevamo fatto la bocca alla champion?"

Mi pare davvero strano che abbia usato le stesse identiche parole di Gattuso... Chissà che giri strani ci sono



fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma il "Demonio" che se ne fa di questo giochino se nemmeno ha ritorno immagine o gli fa passare gli ultimi anni della vita sotto i riflettori?




Come lavanderia funziona benissimo...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Aprile 2019)

Sono frasi gravi perché:
- I riscatti di Bakayoko e Higuain legati alla CL, una cantilena da Settembre, erano una presa per il culo
- Il mercato allora deve essere già imbastito all'80%


----------



## Pitermilanista (29 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perchè già è tutto nero se poi l'unica certezza che abbiamo ( Elliot ) iniziamo a pensare che fa parte del giro di Berlusconi e bla bla bla sempre le solite cose è veramente la fine. *Che stiamo qui a tifare a fare* ?



Bravo, hai centrato la domanda che diverrà predominante nei prossimi anni di Milan. Siamo già stati superati in tromba dall'Inter come numeri di tifo (soprattutto bambini, ovviamente, visto che è quella la categoria demografica che sposta le classifiche), e peggio andrà. Nonostante quelli non vincano niente da dieci anni, per cui i trofei contano relativamente. Il fatto è che oltre a non vincere, oltre a giocare un calcio orrendo da anni (teoricamente lo sport professionistico dovrebbe "divertire", o no?), abbiamo visto la nostra storia macchiata indelebilmente dalla vicenda del Demonio e della lavanderia cinese (lussemburghese, caraibica, di Hong Kong, ecc.). Facciamocela insieme la domanda: non fosse che questo club è parte importante della nostra vita da anni, io che motivo avrei per continuare a seguire un tale susseguirsi di vergogne maleodoranti, e supportare gente che detesto, anzi mi fa sostanzialmente ribrezzo?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Avremmo dovuto capire che proprieta' fosse elliot dalla nomina di scaroni a presidente del milan..


----------



## Cataldinho (29 Aprile 2019)

gira e rigira...siamo a posto così, hip hip hurrà!!!


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scaroni, presidente del Milan, a Radio Rai:"Credo abbia ragione Capello, gli ultras hanno troppa importanza nel calcio. Dobbiamo copiare l'Inghilterra anche nella guerra senza quartiere al razzismo, in Inghilterra sono più avanti di noi. In Italia abbiamo un atteggiamento un po' passivo, interveniamo solo se gli episodi sono evidenti. Non voglio dire se fosse giusto o meno fermare Milan-Lazio, questa è una decisione che dovevano prendere l'arbitro e il responsabile dell'ordine pubblico. Posso solo dire che noi abbiamo un filmato, per 32 volte si sentono dei cori razzisti, il fenomeno se si voleva andare a cercare lo si vedeva. Come è ben chiaro dal filmato, che abbiamo provveduto a inviare al Coni, alla Lega Calcio e alla Figc. Milan-Lazio è stata preceduta dall'episodio di campionato, fortunatamente poi chiuso, per questo in Coppa Italia arbitro e quarto uomo potevano stare più vigili, potevano aspettarsi gli episodi che si sono verificati e reprimerli. Lo stadio di proprietà può escludere i razzisti? Non è un discorso di proprietà o meno, ma di totale controllo dell'impianto. *L'obiettivo Champions? Ho visto la partita ieri, il Milan non gioca a un buon livello da mesi, da un paio di mesi. L'obiettivo Champions League si è allontanato, ma non molliamo. Sugli aspetti tecnici non voglio esprimermi, non è il mio ambito. Certo, perdere la Champions avrebbe un impatto economico importante, allontanerebbe il Milan da dove vogliamo portarlo. E' però giusto sottolineare che il nostro è un progetto a medo-lungo termine, nel budget del Milan di quest'anno non c'era la Champions, andare in Champions sarebbe stata una sorpresa. Siamo tutti un po' delusi, un paio di mesi fa 'ci avevamo fatto la bocca'. Ma non abbassiamo le braccia, lotteremo fino alla fine*".



Questo "lotteremo fino alla fine" che continuano a ripetere prima e dopo ogni partita pare ormai una presa in giro,farebbero meglio a tacere.


----------



## mil77 (29 Aprile 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E certo, l'obiettivo di quest'anno non era entrare in CL, era la salvezza
> 
> Ma chi vogliono prendere in giro sti buffoni?



Epperò le stesse dichiarazioni sia lui che Maldini le hanno fatte sia ad inizio stagione che durante l'anno e che ora...il piano di rientro presentato all'uefa non prevedeva i ricavi da champion x questa stagione...almeno su questo non hanno mai cambiato


----------



## mil77 (29 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> al di là dei soldi e del budget, a nessuno viene in mente che ai tifosi milanisti nel 2019/2020 piacerebbe rivedere una partita di Champions dopo anni di umiliazioni?



Mah dipende con che squadra...se deve essere un Milan di questo livello e fare la champion x andare a Barcellona a prendere 5 gol o a Liverpool x prenderne 4 anche no grazie


----------



## mil77 (29 Aprile 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono frasi gravi perché:
> - I riscatti di Bakayoko e Higuain legati alla CL, una cantilena da Settembre, erano una presa per il culo
> - Il mercato allora deve essere già imbastito all'80%



Io la vedo all'opposto...dire che nel budget di questa stagione non era prevista la champion (cosa che ha già detto almeno altre 2 volte in precedenza) x me vuol dire che il mercato sarà lo stesso indipendentemente dalla qualificazione in champion o meno


----------



## Cataldinho (29 Aprile 2019)

Si meriterebbero uno stadio vuoto.


----------

